
Adopting the Arm Memory Tagging Extension in Android - timthorn
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/08/adopting-arm-memory-tagging-extension.html
======
PaulHoule
It looks like there are four tag bits so you have a 15/16 chance of catching
an out-of-bound access. This is not too bad but not perfect. Hackers are great
at taking advantage of exploits that only work sporadically.

